# Closing the case



## SanTai (Sep 17, 2012)

I am at the moment looking for new ways to protect our equipment. Why not ask CB for tips?

I am looking for a case where the lid can close over a data cable. We have active equipment in side the case and to protect it from earth, wind and fire, we would like to be able to close the lid, while it is hooked up. The thickest cable is of the same size as regular mic or dmx cable. Since it is not a thick multicore cable it would be nice to not have to drill holes in the case.

Any ideas?


----------



## cpf (Sep 17, 2012)

Find something that can accept a strip of thick foam applied to the edges of both halves? Then you can just run cables in and out wherever you want, and the foam should keep everything relatively sealed.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 17, 2012)

Bear in mind that equipment operating in a closed case is going to have difficulty dissipating heat. Be careful not to roast your electronics.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 17, 2012)

Cut a small V or U -shaped notch in the aluminum extrusion edging. One often finds this in cable trunk s housing snake s, where some amount of the snake is intended to always stay inside the case.

The Rolls Royce solution: 

R&R Cases - Trunk Cable Cutout Options .


----------



## porkchop (Sep 17, 2012)

I've seen the V and U quite a few times. If it's a case where the cables are run to rather than from a whole saw to the rack lid is another sometimes cleaner modification you can make yourself.


----------



## SanTai (Sep 20, 2012)

I like the case with a replacable cut out, have not seen that before.


porkchop said:


> ...a whole saw to the rack lid is another sometimes cleaner modification you can make yourself.



Can you post a picture or explain a little more? I do not understand what you mean. And yes I don not plan to store the cable in the cases, they are run to and from them. The cases are there to protect the equipment.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 20, 2012)

Can you add panel mounts? This is usually preferable, especially if you can cover them from damage when not in use.

I think what Brett was referring to was cutting a circular hole (using a hole saw) to pass the cable ends through. If you do this, you would probably want some sort of plug for when they are not installed.


----------



## porkchop (Sep 21, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> I think what Brett was referring to was cutting a circular hole (using a hole saw) to pass the cable ends through. If you do this, you would probably want some sort of plug for when they are not installed.



Exactly, you take the lid that you remove to attach the cables and cut a circular hole to run the cables through. Then when you're loading in you pass the cables through the hole, connect them as normal, then replace the lid on the case. This way all the connectors are protected but ease of access is not compromised. A plug would be a good idea, but I actually haven't seen a plug before. You could probably use the piece of wood you cut out and some velcro to do that. Let me know if you're still confused and I'll see if I can find a rack to take a picture of.


----------



## cbrandt (Sep 21, 2012)

Pvc plumbing pipe might be an easy way to have clean edges and a solid plug. Hole saw out a larger diameter hole, and install the threaded end of a pvc pipe, and then you have a solid hold, as well as threads to hold the plug.


----------



## rochem (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a big fan of using panel mounts for situations like this. For one, you eliminate the open hole in your case, whether covered or not. Also, someone piles gear on top of your case, opening it up to unplug the cable will be a real pain. It's much easier to put a connector right on the outside of the box (perhaps recessed depending on the connector) that you can easily plug and unplug without ever having to open the box.


----------



## bishopthomas (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep, panel mount connector(s). Do you need to get power to the case as well? I would do a PowerCon.


----------

